# Anyone tried the Estwing weight-forward hammer?



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

And if so, what is your opinion of these new-style Estwings, versus the standard-type hammer design that we've all known forever?

http://www.amazon.com/Estwing-WF21LM-Weight-Forward-Fiberglass/dp/B0002JT0H8/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

I'm thinking of the heavier, longer-handled framing model of the Estwing, but I know they also make a lighter-weight general-use model of the same unconventional design.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Your link is to add an item to a "wish list", but doesn't show the product

I Googled it, and I really don't see much of an advantage


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Your link is to add an item to a "wish list", but doesn't show the product
> 
> I Googled it, and I really don't see much of an advantage


Hey,thanks for clueing me in that, Bff. I corrected the link.

With different designs of tools, I'm rarely convinced by the ad that promotes a particular model. I generally learn much more by trying one out. But sometimes I don't even know about something or take the opportunity to try something out until someone says to me "you might like this - give it a try."

That's why I posted this question here.

The reviews on Amazon are predominantly positive, and five of them are pretty glowing reviews, but I think there are only seven of them.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I keep waiting for my Estwing, to wear out( it been 34 years), so I too, can pursue a "better hammer". 

The reviews for this hammer seem to be either really love it, or really hate it.

Only one way to really find out. Since it is pricey, get it from somehwere with easy returns.

Let us know how you like it.

http://toolmonger.com/2006/06/07/estwing-ewf21-weight-forward-hammer/


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

plowjockey said:


> I keep waiting for my Estwing, to wear out( it been 34 years), so I too, can pursue a "better hammer".
> 
> The reviews for this hammer seem to be either really love it, or really hate it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, soon I may just spring... and see how I like it.

Thanks for the Toolmonger link. The four reviewers did have differing points to make, but it seems to reflect that the guys who are _framing_ (rather than trying to hammer small nails or use the hammer in some difficult spot) like it. Often, they like it a whole lot. Three out of the four who've posted so far on the page you linked to seem favorable. So that keeps it interesting.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I keep waiting for my Estwing, to wear out( it been 34 years), so I too, can pursue a "better hammer


I had a 22 oz almost that long, then I left it laying on a flatbed trailer and didn't remember it until the truck drove away.

I still have a 16 oz that's at over 35 years old

Estwing makes GOOD tools


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Me an Estwing just haven't seen eye to eye. Usually its hammer head to some sort of body part that really didn't need flattening. I switched to a california framer a long time ago but Dewalt is marketing a "new" hammer for some serious bux. I need a new hammer as it happens, maybe its time to re-visit Estwing!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Hmm 37 dollars the new Dewalt critters run 60 -80. H Depot has them all here


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

I have one of these that I picked up somewhere and frankly seldom use it. It has a different "feel" when you swing it compared to a traditional claw hammer. You get used to it after a bit but if you switch back and forth it messes with your mind. I personally think it is a little off ballance to the head end and usually choke up a little more on it. Worst problem for me is it does not really fit my hammer hanger as well as a traditional claw - with the shorter head it tends to be harder to grab from the top. I will, however, admit it is a lot easier on the arms than my old steel handled framer and a little easier than my fiberglass daily carry hammer. It "breaks" in the swing earlier and has less vibration transmition through the handle. It also is easier to use in confined spaces (mostly use it if I have a lot of hanger nails to drive) as the head is somewhat smaller. 

In the end I probably would not buy another but it's not a bad hammer.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

T-Bone 369 said:


> Worst problem for me is it does not really fit my hammer hanger as well as a traditional claw - with the shorter head it tends to be harder to grab from the top. I will, however, admit it is a lot easier on the arms than my old steel handled framer and a little easier than my fiberglass daily carry hammer.


Easier on the arm sounds good. But I hadn't thought about the problem of it not hanging right in the tool belt... could be annoying.

This is a page about Estwing's smaller model, an everyday, around-the-home handyman's hammer:
http://www.amazon.com/17-oz-Weight-...3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1328114519&sr=1-3-catcorr


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

I know I couldn't use it I would have to learn to hit my finger in a whole new way. And it wouldn't stay in the hammer holder


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Lowes had a Stanley Graphite handle framer on sale today. It felt good looked good and fit my cheap mood. So I bought it. YMMV


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Ummm...are people still framing with hammers? some of these reviews they are talking about framing ALL day with a hammer...top of the line framing nailer is $200, tell me people are not still framing with hammers....or nailing with hammers on any type of work for the most part.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Funny you should say that because the small framing jobs we do, we use screws and the larger ones we'll set up the compressor and nailing guns. Still a good hammer is never far out of reach. If only to torque a stud square with the claw. If you frame anything you need a beating stick at some point


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

elevenpoint said:


> Ummm...are people still framing with hammers? some of these reviews they are talking about framing ALL day with a hammer...top of the line framing nailer is $200, tell me people are not still framing with hammers....or nailing with hammers on any type of work for the most part.


If you're set up to drag around a compressor, and a _generator_, and (of course) your pneumatic nailer, then I guess you're fine. Once we were without power here for four days due to a landslide knocking out the grid power poles/lines.

But it's all a matter of *if*...

There are places on the land here where getting a generator and compressor in there could be ---- inconvenient at times. So, a good hammer is then a good thing.

Personally, I don't find that the existence of compressed-air equipment ends the worth of the hammer at all.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

elevenpoint said:


> Ummm...are people still framing with hammers? some of these reviews they are talking about framing ALL day with a hammer...top of the line framing nailer is $200, tell me people are not still framing with hammers....or nailing with hammers on any type of work for the most part.


7-8 years ago DW and I framed this house in an afternoon for each story. Framing is quick and easy with a hammer. If you are talking about siding or shingles or T&G blue pine ceiling boards, then watch me grab the nail gun.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

elevenpoint said:


> Ummm...are people still framing with hammers? some of these reviews they are talking about framing ALL day with a hammer...top of the line framing nailer is $200, tell me people are not still framing with hammers....or nailing with hammers on any type of work for the most part.


I have access to both framing and roofing crews that NEVER air nail anything. The crazy part is that the framing crew is two brothers who are faster than a lot of outfits that show up with a wheelbarrow compressor, four guns and 4-5 guys. The roofer is scary. He regularly bangs a 17-18 sq roof on in half a day with one helper.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

wharton said:


> I have access to both framing and roofing crews that NEVER air nail anything. The crazy part is that the framing crew is two brothers who are faster than a lot of outfits that show up with a wheelbarrow compressor, four guns and 4-5 guys. The roofer is scary. He regularly bangs a 17-18 sq roof on in half a day with one helper.


I would be willing to go out on a limb and say that two framers with nail guns and two with framing hammers are a complete mismatch....I have a friend that thinks he is fast with a hammer so I had him out on the last project, of course he got his doors blown off on framing...the best part was the sheathing when I got out a stapler that shoots 12 staples per second....I was finished with my 4'x8' when he was on his fourth nail on his sheet, now that is scary.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Ross said:


> Funny you should say that because the small framing jobs we do, we use screws and the larger ones we'll set up the compressor and nailing guns. Still a good hammer is never far out of reach. If only to torque a stud square with the claw. If you frame anything you need a beating stick at some point


I still have my Estwing for some swinging when need be, I can't see framing in the true sense anymore with a hammer when a gun is available....almost seems prehistoric.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

T-Bone 369 said:


> I have one of these that I picked up somewhere and frankly seldom use it. It has a different "feel" when you swing it compared to a traditional claw hammer. You get used to it after a bit but if you switch back and forth it messes with your mind. I personally think it is a little off ballance to the head end and usually choke up a little more on it. Worst problem for me is it does not really fit my hammer hanger as well as a traditional claw - with the shorter head it tends to be harder to grab from the top. I will, however, admit it is a lot easier on the arms than my old steel handled framer and a little easier than my fiberglass daily carry hammer. It "breaks" in the swing earlier and has less vibration transmition through the handle. It also is easier to use in confined spaces (mostly use it if I have a lot of hanger nails to drive) as the head is somewhat smaller.
> 
> In the end I probably would not buy another but it's not a bad hammer.


Hitachi NR65AK Strap Nailer....never drive another hanger nail again.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

_Ur_... Well, we're drifiting from the OP here, fellas. Which was asking about the Estwing weight-forward hammer design.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

elevenpoint said:


> I would be willing to go out on a limb and say that two framers with nail guns and two with framing hammers are a complete mismatch....I have a friend that thinks he is fast with a hammer so I had him out on the last project, of course he got his doors blown off on framing...the best part was the sheathing when I got out a stapler that shoots 12 staples per second....I was finished with my 4'x8' when he was on his fourth nail on his sheet, now that is scary.


 No doubt that you are correct. The issue here is efficiency and the ability to perform as a team that wants to make a good living. If you have a four or five man crew, and two of them are low paid stoners who spend half their time stumbling in circles, and one is the foreman who doesn't work with the tools full time, it's pretty easy for a pair of well trained, disciplined men to keep up by hand nailing. Sadly, I have seen it far too often.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

There are things to like about the forward weight hammer. I like that the steel extends down the shaft so when you misfire that swing and hit whatever its got protection. I handled one in Depot the other day (or was it Lowes?) whatever and it felt Ok to me. I think you could find a belt that it would fit although I dislike wearing too many tools. I need a new tool belt as it happens. Something simple!


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

T-Bone 369 said:


> I have one of these that I picked up somewhere and frankly seldom use it. It has a different "feel" when you swing it compared to a traditional claw hammer. You get used to it after a bit but if you switch back and forth it messes with your mind. I personally think it is a little off ballance to the head end and usually choke up a little more on it. Worst problem for me is it does not really fit my hammer hanger as well as a traditional claw - with the shorter head it tends to be harder to grab from the top. I will, however, admit it is a lot easier on the arms than my old steel handled framer and a little easier than my fiberglass daily carry hammer. It "breaks" in the swing earlier and has less vibration transmition through the handle. It also is easier to use in confined spaces (mostly use it if I have a lot of hanger nails to drive) as the head is somewhat smaller.
> 
> In the end I probably would not buy another but it's not a bad hammer.



I will echo the good parts of this and state I have no issues grabbing the hammer.

It's balance is such you can really sink nails quicker with it over a traditional hammer. 
I went to it because of a weak forearm from an old injury. Good move on my part


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

Ross said:


> Lowes had a Stanley Graphite handle framer on sale today. It felt good looked good and fit my cheap mood. So I bought it. YMMV



Just bought my dad a graphite handled 16 oz claw from harbor freight.. he does home remodel on the weekends and said it was his new favorite hammer


----------

